# نساء مؤثرات في العهد القديم وخلدن في التاريخ



## ++Narawas++ (23 يونيو 2012)

*سلام ونعمة​*​
*الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم 
ذكر الكثير من النساء المؤثرات مثل راعوث الموآبية وراحاب 
وكلهن خلدن في التاريخ

سأذكر في موضوعي 5 نساء أخريات
​*​
*





في الصورة أستير الملكة أمام الملك أحشويرش، وبجانبه هامان​*

*أستير*​

*كانت أستير فتاة فقيرة يتيمة ولكنها أصبحت ملكة لإمبراطورية من أعظم   إمبراطوريات العالم، لقد كانت أستير على إستعداد كملكة أن تضحي بكل شيء في  سبيل قضية  كبرى فقد كانت تتمتع بحكم سديد واتزان رائع،*​ * و إستطاعت بحكمتها أن تنجي نفسها  وبيتها وشعبها من الهلاك عندما أطاعت  الله وأستخدمت حكمتها. فقد حُكم عليها  بالإعدام هي وشعبها ولكن لما طلبت  الله وتضرعت أمامه أعطاها خطة حكيمة في التعامل  مع زوجها الملك الوثني  الذي وقع بيده مكتوب يقضي بهلاكها هي وشعبها دون أن يدري  لكنها لم تصنع  مثل أخريات من زوجات الملوك الذين يحاولون التخلص من أزواجهن بأي  طريقة  عندما يجدون الخطر محدق بهم لكنها المرأة المتعقلة التي تقدمت بحب وشجاعة   لزوجها فآثرته وأقنعته بمدبر الجريمة وإنتهى الأمر كله لصالحها لأنها خضعت  لله، و  أخذت مكانها كزوجة وإستخدمت حكمتها فنجت هي وشعبها.*
 *وهي أحدى رموز المسيح*

 *سفر أستير **15*
 

*ثم أنها في اليوم الثالث نزعت ثياب حدادها     ولبست ملابس مجدها *
*و     لما تبرجت ببزة الملك ودعت مدبر ومخلص     الجميع الله إتخذت لها جاريتين*
 *المسيح في اليوم الثالث قام*​*هي نزعت ثياب الحداد وهو نزع ثياب الدفن الكتان*​*ولبس ملابس المجد وهو مجد القيامة بالمنظر النوراني كالشمس المشرقة *​ *بزة الملك أي لبس المجد *​
*وإتخذت لها جاريتين *​ *وهذا رمز عن اللصين وفي سفر أستير يذكر أن إحدى الجاريتين **( **كانت تستند الي أستير  **) وهذا يرمز للص** اليمين الذي تبع المسيح وآمن به وهو على الصليب و قال أذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك*​ *وأيضا بعد القيامة الجاريتين العهد القديم والجديد وكنيسة اليهود وكنيسة الأمم وكنيسة الامم ارتبطت بالملك مباشرة وكنيسة اليهود ستلحق بأزيال الملك *​ *7 **و الجارية الأخرى كانت تتبع مولاتها رافعا اذيالها المنسحبة على الارض*​ *وهي ستلحق بالازيال في نهاية ملك المسيح *​ 


* المرأة  الشونمية


​*​*في الصورة إليشع يقيم الصبي بعد صلاته*​
*وصفها الكتاب المقدس بالإمراة العظيمة*​*وفي ذات يوم عبر أليشع إلى شونم، وكانت هناك امرأة عظيمة... " (2 ملوك 4: 8 – 37)*​
* قررت  المرأة الشونمية ان يكون للرب مسكناً في  بيتها رغم بُعد زوجها الذي  يكبرها في السن وانشغاله الدائم في العمل قررت هذه  المرأة الا يخلو بيتها  من الرب. كانت هذه المرأة وحيدة منفردة مستقلة لكنها  بإرادتها قررت أن  يكون لها علاقة​ *​* مع  هذا الإله الحي بدون أهداف  أو طلبات لكنها طلبت فقط مسكن الله القدوس  وكأنها تقول واحدة سألت من الرب واياها  التمس أن أسكن في بيت الرب كل ايام  حياتي.​ *​* فطلبت  من زوجها ان تُعد حجرة  ليستريح فيها رجل الله " إليشع " النبي اعدتها  ليستقر بها الله وكأنها تطلب الرب  ليسكن في بيتها ويستريح عندها.​ *​* لقد  كانت هذه المرأة ربة  بيت ولكنها لم تستسلم للملل وروتين الحياة اليومية  لكنها فكرت وابدعت ببناء  تلك الغرفة لرجل الله وتعبت في اعدادها ولذا  باركها الله ببركة لم تفكر فيها  واعطاها إبنا ورغم أنه عندما اصبح غلام  مات الا انها لم تستلم بل قطعت الاميال واتت  الى رجل الله واخبرنه والزمته  بأن ياتي معها واقام الله الغلام مستخدما اليشع  النبي، لم تستلم هذه  المرأة للملل والروتين اليومي بل طلبت الرب ليستريح في  بيتها وانت ايضا لا  تستسلمي للملل وروتين الحياة اليومية لكن فكري وابدعي ببناء تلك  الغرفة  لرجل الله ، لا تستسلمي للملل والرتابة بل اطلبي الرب وانتظريه ليقودك   وبالتاكيد سيجعلك مبتكرة خلاقة في بيتك ومع الأخرين وسيباركك ايضا ببركات  ربما لم  تطلبيها​ *​
*مريم النبية​*


*في الصورة مريم أخت موسى تختبئ وراء عيدان البردي، وإبنة فرعون تنتشل **موسى من الماء*​
*اول  مرة قابلنا فيها مريم كانت تقوم بعمل من أعظم  اعمال التاريخ ، في رعاية  طفل، اذ كانت تراقب اخاها الطفل ( موسى ) وهو يطفو على  سطح نهر النيل، في  مهد لا ينفذ اليه الماء.​* *وكانت  سرعة بديهة مريم هي  السبب في أن تقوم امه بتربيته عندما قالت لإبنة فرعون  اتريدين مرضعة له وذهبت  واحضرت ام الرضيع لتكون مرضعة له . لا شك أن هذا  الحدث يدل على تفوق مريم النبية  مريم الباهر وشخصيتها المقنعة الرائعة.​* *لكن  هذه الشخصية اهتزت عندما  تزوج موسى فقد ظهر احساسها الدفين بعدم الامان  واضحا في نقدها لموسى وسخريتها به.  فعندما تزوج موسى لم تعد مريم هي  المرأه الاولى في حياة الشعب بل اكثر من هذا لقد  شعرت ان موسى قد اصبح اهم  شخص في بني اسرائيل فتساءلت " هل كلم الرب موسى وحده؟  "وكان رد الله  سريعا بدون أن ينكر دورها فأعلن الله علاقته الخاصة بموسى  بعدها  ضُربت مريم بالبرص ، المرض المميت عقابآ لها على عدم خضوعها ولكن موسى  كعهده  تشفع من اجل اخته ، فشفى الله مريم من مرضها.​* *لذا  علينا قبل أن ننقد أي شخص  آخر ان نقف وقفة طويلة لاكتشاف دوافعنا  فإهمالنا لدوافعنا قد يأتي علينا بنتائج  مدمرة وكثيراً ما يكون ما يسمى "  النقد البناء" فى حقيقته نقدا مدمرا فأسهل الطرق  الخادعة للرفع من شأننا  هي أن نحط من شأن الآخرين. فهل انت على استعداد لان تفحص  دوافعك قبل توجيه  النقد ؟ فربما يكون النقد الذي توجهه للآخرين ، يجب أن يوجه اليك  انت  شخصياً. ​*
 *إيزابيل




​​*
 *تظهر  إيزابل في الكتاب المقدس كأشر امرأة بل أن  الكتاب المقدس يستخدم اسمها  مثالاً للناس الذين يرفضون الله تماما ، لقد كانت  ايزابل زوجة لاخاب ( أحد  ملوك شعب الله) ولكنها صممت على جعل كل شعب الله يعبدون  الأصنام. وبدا  الأمر أمام إيليا النبي أنها نجحت، فقد ظن أنه الوحيد الذي ظل امينا  لله،  الى أن قال له الله  أنه مازال هناك سبعة الآف مازالوا يعبدون   الله. كان لإيزابل سلطان عظيم، فهي لم تتحكم في زوجها الملك آخاب فحسب بل  كان هناك  850 كاهناً وثنياً متكاتفين تحت سلطاتها. لقد كانت مكرسة  لآلهتها وللحصول على ما  تريد. وكانت تؤمن بأن للملك الحق والحرية في أن  يمتلك أي شيء يريده. وعندما رفض  نابوت ( أحد افراد الشعب) أن يبيع حقله  لآخاب، دبرت إيزابل، بدون رأفه، قتل نابوت  وامتلاك حقله. لقد أدت شرور  إيزابل وقساوة قلبها الى نتائج أليمة في حياتها ، فقد  فقدت زوجها في معركة  وقتل ابنها على يد ياهو الذي تولى العرش بالقوة وماتت هي نفسها  بطريقه  مشينة مخزية مثلما عاشت. واذا قارنا بين حياة ايزابل وإيليا، نعجب بقوة   التزام كل منهما اما الفارق الكبير فكان موضوع التزامهما، فقد كانت ايزابل  ملتزمة  لنفسها ولألهتها الكاذبة اما إيليا فكان ملتزما تماماً لله الواحد  الحقيقي وفي  النهاية اثبت الله ان إيليا كان على صواب . فلمن التزامك؟ وما  هو تقدير الله  لألتزامك؟ ​*

 *ملكة  سبأ​* *



​* *في الصورة ملكة سبأ الحبشية وخدامها يقابلون الملك سليمان

زارت ملكة سبأ الملك سليمان بعد أن سمعت عن  حكمته وكانت هي ملكة الجنوب كانت ملكة ارستقراطية عظيمة – يمكن أن تكون من نساء  القمة.​* *كانت  إمراة مغامرة – جاءت من مكان بعيد في  رحلة شاقة. كانت متميزة لها تاثير  جبار على حياة أفراد مملكتها وكانت أيضا متميزة  بثقافتها – ذات عقل ثاقب –  لديها عـطش لمزيد من المعرفة والعلم والفكر – فهي إمرأة  تحب الحكمة جاءت  لسليمان لتمتحنه بمسائل تختص الحكمة والمعرفة التي اشتهر بها  سليمان ​* *وهكذا  ما يميز إمرأة عن الأخرى – ليس جمالها  أو عائلتها بل عقلها وحكمتها. كانت  ملكة سباً أيضا إمراة تبحث – تبحث عن الحقيقة عن  معنى الحياة والوجود-  تبحث عن من وراء سليمان – سر حياته ومجده وقوته وحكمته – لم  يكن سليمان هو  القصد الوحيد المنشود لها بل كان سليمان في نظرها مفتاحا تدخل به إلى  سر  الوجود ومجده –​* *لذلك نراها تقول عندما اكتشفت سر حكمة  سليمان:​* *ليكن مبارك الرب الهك الذي سُـر بك ( امل 10  : 9 )​* *إن  حياتها الارستقراطية وثروتها ومملكتها لم تعطها الشبع الذي  يملأ حياتها –  لم تكن راضية عن نفسها قبل أن تصل إلى الحق وتدركة ، كان الله قصدها   واكتشافها الأعظم لقد جاءت تسأل عن هذا الإله الذي يعبده سليمان.  ​* *يقول  الكتاب المقدس: "وأعطي الملك سليمان لملكة سبأ كل مشتهاها  الذي طلبت عدا  ما أعطاها إياه حسب كرم الملك سليمان فانصرفت وذهبت الى أرضها هي   وعبيدها(مل1 10 : 13).​* *إن  حياة كل منا تبدأ مع ذاك الذي هو أعظم من  سليمان ومن كل الأنبياء- حين  نتعرف عليه ونعرفه ونسلمه الحياة. إن ملكة سبأ كانت  تحب الحكمة وكانت تبحث  عن الحق حتى أدركته – والمسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة  فلنسلمه حياتنا  وأيامنا وأحلامنا وليكن هو سيدنا  وطريقنا.​*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

الرب يباركك حبيبى اكثر من رائع
موضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## ++Narawas++ (24 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> الرب يباركك حبيبى اكثر من رائع
> موضوع يستحق التقييم


*شكرا أخي الكريم نورت*


----------

